# FTP & MYSQL sync.



## NoVeK (6. November 2004)

*FTP/MYSQL gegen Safe Mode ON :: Alternative*

Hallo alle zusammen

diesmal habe ich ein bekanntes Problem, was ich mit euch allen besprechen willm da ich bestimmt nicht der einzige mit diesem ist. SAFE MODE ON.

Die so tolle Sicherheitseinstellung bei Apache kann vielen von uns den Spaß am scripten oder einsetzen von diversen PHP Scripts verderben. Obwohl es auch schon Sicherheitspatches gibt, sind diese meißt eh nicht wirklich lange zu gebrauchen, da viele Scripts immer neuere Versionen erhalten.

Was tun, wenn der Provider steigt? Umziehen? :: Nein... das ist auch lästig, lasst und dochmal ne andere Lösung finden.

Also das Prinzip ist so... ich will gern den FTP mit meiner lokalen Seite sybchronisieren. Dann könnte man immer lokal die Dateien abgleichen und benutzen. Auch sollte man die MYSQL Datei syncen können.

Wenn wir das Problem lösen können, hätten wir auch ein gutes Tut wieder herbeigezaubert.

Weiß da jemand mit was wir das lösen könnten?


----------



## NoVeK (10. November 2004)

Ich habe das Problem soeben soweit gelöst! Hier schreibe ich euch dann mal kurz die Auflösung rein!

_FTP/MYSQL_ gegen *Safe Mode ON*

Wer kennt es denn nicht, man bezahlt neuerseits sogar für seinen Provider doch ohne einen Wechsel auf ein teureres Paket, will der sich nicht fügen!

Also eine Alternative muss her! 


*Frage: Nun was haben wir den vor?*


Wir wollen die Seite im Netz wieder auf unserem Computer verfrachten und dabei so viel Zeit wie möglich sparen! Dies geschieht durch synchronisation der Dateien!

Datei A wird mit Datei B verglichen und die Datei die zuletzt Änderungen aufwies wird dann je nachdem wo sie sich befindet hoch bzw. runtergeladen. Damit beide Verzeichnisse des FTPs und des lokalen Verzeichnisses die gleichen Dateien beinhalten.

*Frage: Was brauchen wir?*

Zum Einsatz kommen: myphpadmin und Total Commander (In meinem Fall die Version 6)
Natürlich brauchen wir auch einen lokalen Server! Apache wäre nicht schlecht und wenn sich jemand nicht auskennen sollte: Bei Google.de nach _*phptriad*_ oder _*xamp*_ suchen. 

*Frage: Wie gehen wir vor?*

Nun wir starten den Total Commander und vergleichen den FTP mit den lokalen Verzeichniss! Wenn dies geschehem ist lassen wir alle Dateien synchronisieren!
​*Achtung:* '*Konfigurations Dateien dürfen nicht synchroniesiert werden! (Z.b. Foren, Conten Management Systeme usw.)*


*Hinweis:* *[Auszüge von Total Commander Help]*

1 :: Normalerweise, wenn Sie eine Datei von einem Verzeichnis in ein anderes kopieren, behält die Datei ihr Datum der letzen Änderung bei. Wenn Sie eine Datei jedoch zu einem FTP-Server hochladen, so gibt es keine Möglichkeit dem Server mitzuteilen, welches Datum/welche Zeit die Datei hat! Deshalb erhält die Datei das *aktuelle Datum und die aktuelle Zeit des FTP-Servers*! Dies ist ein Problem, da selbst nach dem Synchronisieren lokales und entferntes *Verzeichnis verschieden*
*wären!*

Am besten sie schauen einfach nochmal in der Help für mehr Informationen! Und für entfernte Server immer den Zeitunterschied eingeben!





*Frage: Was nun?*


Wir machen Online also auf der Seite wo sich der Inhalt immer ändert ein mySQL Datenbank Backup (exportieren) ! Dies importieren wir wieder auf unserem lokalem Server hoch!

Jetzt können wir den Apache vollständig kontrollieren! Die Seite anpassen, jedenfalls das was durch dem _Safe Mode On_ nie funktioniert hatte und.... wenn alles fertig ist. Synchronisieren wir wieder das lokale Verzeichniss mit dem Online (FTP Verzeichniss), sowie exportieren wir lokal die Online zu importierende mySQL Datenbank.

*Frage: Was hat bringt mir das?*

Zeit! Weniger Zeitauwand und eine Alternative.
​_Ich hoffe, ich konnte einige mit diesem Bericht ein bisschen weiterbringen  _


_Euer NoVeK_


----------

